# A guide to Extreme Stretching



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

For anyone who's been bored enough to take a quick glance at my journal of late, you'll know I'm in the early stages on getting my head around DC training. I won't delve into that specifically for now (another thread will follow one day!) but what I thought might prove interesting in the meantime would be to run through one of its core principles: extreme stretching.

Extreme stretching is basically the stretching of the fascia that surrounds a particular muscle and should be done directly after the bodypart has been trained (i.e. don't wait till the end of the session - hit chest then stretch chest). The proposed benefits in doing so are added growth, injury prevention and increased recoup/recovery times. Although the stretches are primarily part of the DC programme, there would seem to be no reason why they can't be implemented into the majority of routines.

I did the shoulder and bicep stretches for the first time yesterday and can confirm they are bloody well painful! BUT...we all love sadistic pain after all and a lot of people report to have seen very good results by doing them, especially in the quads (which i'm not looking forward to - well, tell a lie...)

I might add to this post over time as my understanding increases but for now here are some instructions (and a few pics) describing how the stretches should be done:

*CHEST*

Lie on a flat bench with dumbbells, chest high and lungs full of air. Drop down into the deepest flye you can for the first 10 seconds or so with lungs still full of air and chest out. Then staying there, arch your back slightly and try to press your sternum upward - this is absolutely excruciating! For the rest of the 60 seconds try to concentrate on dropping your elbows even lower down. For the last 10-15 seconds there's a good chance you'll be pretty much shaking like a leaf! The majority use dumbbells that are a little over half of what your heaviest set of 6-8 reps would be.

View attachment 3886
View attachment 3887
View attachment 3888


*TRICEPS*

Seated on a flat bench with back up against the barbell (or adjustable bench fully upright) take a dumbell in your hand behind your head (like in an overhead dumbell extension). Sink the dumbell down into position for the first 10 seconds and then for the following (and agonizing) 50 seconds slightly lean back and push the dumbell down with the back of your head. Then switch arms obviously...

View attachment 3889


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*SHOULDERS*

This one's tough to describe so the piccy's should help. Put a barbell in the squat rack (or use Smiths) at shoulder height. Face away from it and reach back and grab it palms up (hands on bottom of bar). Walk yourself outward until you are on your heels and the stretch gets painful--then roll your shoulders down & forward (like at the bottom of a shrug) and hold for 60 seconds.

View attachment 3892
View attachment 3893


*BICEPS*

Olympic bar in a squat rack (or Smiths) about neck high. Face away from it and reach back, putting both hands over the bar gripping it. Now, either sink down with one leg forward/one leg back or better yet squat down and try (and I say try because it's absolutely excruciating) to kneel. Go down to the stretch that is almost unbearable and then hold that for 45 to 60 seconds. Your own bodyweight is the load. What you can also do is put the bar at a place on the rack where you can kneel and grab it at a severe stretch and then try to sink your ass down to touch your feet. If it's too easy (which is never should be!), put the bar up to the next rung.

View attachment 3894


*BACK*

Very simple: attach a as much weight as possible to your waist and hang on the widest chin-up bar (using straps most likely) and stay there as long as you physically can. The guy in the pic's best was 100lb for just under 2.5 minutes!!!

View attachment 3896


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*HAMSTRINGS*

Quite simple again (but very painful, especially for the inflexible!!) Leg up on a high surface holding your toe, trying to force your leg straight with your free hand for 60 seconds.

View attachment 3897
View attachment 3898


*QUADS*

Facing a barbell in a rack about hip high, grip it and simultaneously sink down and throw your knees under the barbell and do a sissy squat underneath it while going up on your toes. Then straighten your arms and lean as far back as you can. 60 seconds and if this one doesn't make you scream and bring tears to your eyes nothing will! Reports suggest doing this one faithfully for just 4 weeks could make quads look a lot different than they used to.

View attachment 3899
View attachment 3900
View attachment 3901


*CALVES*

This one isn't just a stretch but the actual lift performed as part of DC.

Use the leg press or hack. Explode on the positive, take 5 seconds on the neg then hold/stretch at the very very bottom for 15 seconds (one one thousand, two one thousand...) - trying to flex your toes towards your shin. Go for 12 reps with maximum weight (I do these already and you'll be in bits by 7 if you're doing it right!!) Maybe just maybe this could be the exercise to finally see your calves take off like other bodyparts!!

And there you have it, extreme stretching DC style but for use (and hopefully of benefit) to all!!

Enjoy...

PS If you doubt the extra muscle growth possible with stretching, please research hyperplasia (and the bird wing stretching protocols) where time X stretch X weight induced incredible hyperplasia. DC extreme stretching is done under much lower time periods but fascial stretching and the possibility of induced hyperplasia shouldn't be ignored. I will add though that I'm yet to do this part of my research which is why I haven't included anyone of it in my post at present.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm in Derby quite a bit with work, feels like at some point we should get Lozza into a gym in Notts and do a session. Given my workouts are easily manipulated to suit anyone elses (Chest day - Flat bench + some non press movement + anything else, + at least 5 tricep sets) I'll even imitate your workout routine & talk about diet for an hour or so. Actually I know the guys who do Dorian Yates PR... Birmingham meet up at his gym?

Anyway slightly off topic.

Fantastic post - I currently stretch after most routines, but this is more for my mental state than physical benefits (hyperplasia etc..). By that I don't mean I doubt hyperplasia, I simply mean I stretch with a mental/emotional focus and the additional benefits to my physique are a byproduct. Let us know how you progress following the routine.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Nice post Dorsey Will watch and see how you get on mate


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks lads, hopefully it'll be of interest to some...

YG, that's a great idea. I'm only down the road in Cov and work for myself so Brum wouldn't be an issue. Could probably manage a sesh at the end of July just before I jet off on my hols. Drop me a PM once you know some dates and we'll sort something.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Excellent post, the other huge benefactor is that helping lengthening the muscles through stretch excercise promotes more peak to the flexed muscles.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm ashamed to admit it but i had to goggle what dc training is....and i just spent the afternoon reading countless forums on the subject....to say I'm rather excited would be a massive understatement...i will be following your progress with a view to trying it myself after i have got my head around it a bit more...look forward to reading your progress.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Most are probably in the same boat Justin but I didn't really want to get into DC itself on this thread if I could help it.

The stretching though would be a very good starting point so why not incorporate some of that now.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Most are probably in the same boat Justin but I didn't really want to get into DC itself on this thread if I could help it.
> 
> The stretching though would be a very good starting point so why not incorporate some of that now.


will do after tomorrows session....does it improve your overall flexibility?...i need to improve that.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Most definitely mate, and kind of regular stretching will do that. I'm not sure how you run your session but remember to undertake the stretch straight after you've worked a particular muscle group.


----------



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

Generally any stretching you do will improve your flexibility (conditioning from 6+ years of martial arts)

Depending on what you want more flexible, but before stretching a light say 5-10 min cardio session should be performed.

But not stretching after a session will cause your muscles to grow shorter. I'm not 100% on this just something I remember from my instructor all those years ago.

Anyone the does MMA should have better knowledge of this.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

well i was going to gently and i mean gently copy the stretches by the guy in the pictures after my session just to give me an idea of the pain i will be letting myself in for..lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Implemented the quad, hamstring, chest & tri stretches tonight. I think a few ppl wanted to know what I was up to, especially hanging upside down from the Smiths for a minute, grimacing like a little b*tch and checking the clock every few seconds!

The quad one needs work I think but was very impressed with the chest version, really feels like it's 'open me up'.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good post bud i do some stretches but nothing like that will be interesting to see how you go, will use some of the routines shown tho the chest flye looks good, great post bud


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Good Post Dorsey I fancy trying a few of those moves myself.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks Andy, another piece to the jigsaw perhaps...


----------



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

Great post! I've always stretched in between sets & definitely at the end of each session. Coming originally from an athletics background it's been drummed into me how important stretching is. I am also a bit sadistic and love the pleasure/pain of holding a good stretch for ages! Did you give it the name extreme stretching? I've always done what you've described & didn't know there was a name for it!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

